# Questions about the .22LR



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I bought a semi automatic .22LR rifle and I thought I should beef up my supply of 22 ammo so I could play a little.
It looks like the ammo on line is going for about .10 plus shipping a round for hollow point.
Is this really high or this going to be the new normal? $50 for a 500 round brick? OUCH 

Also I heard the Remington Golden Bullet is not a good ammo for semi auto----Causes jams? anyone use this brand?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

You can do better than .10 a round if you search, take some time to look. Most semi auto .22's are ammo picky and hollow point seem to make it worse. Buy small amounts til you find what your gun likes.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I ordered a reloading press from Cabellas 10 days ago and they were selling a premium 325 round brick for 17.99 but limit one per order. $.10 a round is too much right now, 7 or 8 cents should be the pricing even lower. It's starting to settle back, but will probably take another 3 months. Buy only what you need right now and wait. 

BTW I use to order 2100 rounds from Cabellas with a nice ammo can for $79.99 and get free shipping if I ordered two. That was just 15 months ago. That's under .04 a round and what we need to get back too.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

What .22LR rifle did you buy? 22 ammo is ridiculous right now on-line for the most part but I have found a few regular prices occasionally (pure luck!). This is the craziest time I have ever seen with .22. Some folks say it is coming back most say they can't find it. Seems to be plenty on-line for crazy prices! 

I have tried Remington and it shoots fine out of my SR-22 and all my 22 revolvers but I get too many FTF/FTE from my 10/22. I have had good luck with anything CCI, Stingers, Mini-mags, standard rounds. I have also had some good shooting with Aguila Hi-velocity HP or solid point ammo. Some folks will tell you this ammo is shit and that may be for them but overall it seems to work fine for me! 22 ammo is just too fickle! What works for me may not work for you but works for others. I think you just have to try various rounds and find what works for you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I bought a semi automatic .22LR rifle and I thought I should beef up my supply of 22 ammo so I could play a little.
> It looks like the ammo on line is going for about .10 plus shipping a round for hollow point.
> Is this really high or this going to be the new normal? $50 for a 500 round brick? OUCH
> 
> Also I heard the Remington Golden Bullet is not a good ammo for semi auto----Causes jams? anyone use this brand?


I've shot thousands upon thousands of rounds of .22lr and it is a dirty round. Clean your weapon regularly. Remington Golden works fine but I prefer CCI Mini-Mags or CCI Stinger rounds over most in my semis. I like most Federal brand too but hollow points can cause some failures. The new norm is to buy whatever you can find. Who the hell cares if it ten cents or 11 cents per round vs. 2.5 cents 7 years ago? Buy whatever you find in my opinion.

What brand of weapon did you buy? Just to piss you off, and I've posted this recently, I try and rotate my old ammo stock and recently shot through a brick of .22lr that I paid 8.99 back in 2006.

Did I tell you to clean your weapon regularly? Enjoy!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

What I know is even if you do find a "reasonable price", you will* NOT* find any in stock. Period. Suppliers can list their "reasonable prices" all day long, and folks can post about how they got a box of this or that for a low price AFTER having to buy something else. Eventually (sooner than later) it ran out as well. And it didn't matter where you went or how big the store was. Or you got a "one box" per order kind of deal. Given the lack of supply and high demand issue we are currently experiencing, a price of .10 per round is not unreasonable.

And sadly, I doubt that we will ever get back to .04 a round. What I can guarantee is this; I have 3000 rounds in my locker and I would charge .10 per round to sell it, plus shipping, which would make it about .11 per round . However, I'll probably hang on to it. At least 500 rounds of it anyway....


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I bought a colt/walther AR it's the plane and simple model nothing fancy ---has the carry handle $399 new


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I bought a colt/walther AR it's the plane and simple model nothing fancy ---has the carry handle $399 new


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

ekim said:


> You can do better than .10 a round if you search, take some time to look. Most semi auto .22's are ammo picky and hollow point seem to make it worse. Buy small amounts til you find what your gun likes.


That's why all my current 22's are bolt actions. I do want to get a 10-22, but I'll keep my stable of bolt actions.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

So hollow points are a no no for this rifle?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I bought a semi automatic .22LR rifle and I thought I should beef up my supply of 22 ammo so I could play a little.
> It looks like the ammo on line is going for about .10 plus shipping a round for hollow point.
> Is this really high or this going to be the new normal? $50 for a 500 round brick? OUCH
> 
> Also I heard the Remington Golden Bullet is not a good ammo for semi auto----Causes jams? anyone use this brand?


I was buying .22 from Wallmart before the crunch 525 rounds around $23 so if do the math, you are paying twice the PRE-OBAMA price

But actually under POST-OBAMA rates that isn't bad

Black Friday only applies to TV's and Iphones, pay no attention to the man behind the curtain

all puns intended


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I bought a colt/walther AR it's the plane and simple model nothing fancy ---has the carry handle $399 new


Don't want to just assume that hollow points are a no-no for that specific rifle so try different brands and if there is a failure it may be the magazines rather than the rifle.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> So hollow points are a no no for this rifle?


It is impossible to say that you will have problems with hollow points with this rifle. For some reason semi-auto .22's seem to be more sensitive to ammunition then most other calibers. Your rifle might feed Remington hollow points without a problem but have problems with another type of hollow point. As someone else suggested, buy a couple of boxes of rounds first and see how it works with your rifle. I have heard of people who have had problems with the Remington ammo but I haven't had any problems with them. On the other and my semi-auto rifle doesn't seem to like Winchester ammo. In my experience, there might be a brand or two that you rifle has problems with, I think that you find that you can use a large majority of the ammo out there without any problems. I personally prefer CCI if I can find it, but I pretty much buy what I can in today's market.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is what I can tell you based off of the last 30+ years of 22 shooting.

CCI Mini Mags are the $#!+ I love those things. The Velocitor is nice too. They are a little spendy, but you can still shoot 3 to 5 of them for the price of a single pull on a 357 - so not bad. I have noticed that at 100 yards I can keep CCI on the X, but other bulk ammo dropps by 2" to 4" at that range.

Bulk ammo is a great bargain for plinking. Look to Cabellas. They sell 2200 rounds in an ammo can for a good value.

Avoid Remington 22 ammo. On the whole I find Remington to be a great ammo manufacturer, but universally their 22 ammo is dirty, fails, jams, cruds up the gun for HOURS of fun cleaning time. If you HAVE to shoot them, then do - preferably in a BOLT ACTION where the crud is contained.

Hollow points v non hollow points - no weapon I've ever used had a preference. They all shoot fine. The only thing that notices the difference is the rat, rabbit, squirrel, coyote on the other end.

Some bullet manufacturers make a bullet that has a longer OAL (over all length) than others - Example the CCI Mini Mags. It isn't much. It isn't even visible. But in my pistol because of a slanted mag it holds 10 CCI while I can squeeze in 11 Winchester.

22 Ammo will never ever ever be cheaper than it is today. Buy it when ever you can get a good deal but don't ever pass a good deal up.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hyper velocity ammo like CCI Stingers is not recommended for some autoloaders. Check with your manufacturer. 
Hyper velocity ammo is usually less accurate than high velocity which is usually less accurate than standard velocity. Generally speaking, that is.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

If you want similar accuracy with very light recoil and an abundance of ammo, I present to you the King of all prepper loads. The Daisy B-52. Soak it in.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Every rifle is a one of a kind as far as ammo that will shoot accurately. If I could ever figure out why I could make a fortune building guns. The 22s are no different. Some like fast light bullets while other shoot the heavier bullets better. Some 22s like the match ammo (700 - 800 fps) and others like junk stuff that shoots at 1200 fps. My 581 likes the federal green box ammo - "Yellow Jacket" ammo but it will shoot some target ammo too. It doesn't make one ragged hole with anything I have found but then it is just a 22 "sporter" model with a 7 pound trigger pull. If I could reload those darn rimfire rounds I could probably put together some real accurate ammo but the ATF won't let us reload them so we are stuck with what the factory produces. I do know that the uniformity of the rim of a 22 round affects accuracy and that some ammo is very uniform while other ammo is less than optimal. But I can shoot both and see only a minor difference between the "target" ammo and the Remington Yellow Jacket ammo from my gun.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I am a huge fan of the CCI Mini-Mags also. Interestingly, I read an article somewhere (I can't remember the source) a few years ago discussing the long-term storage of .22 ammo. They had more than a dozen brands stored for an extended period to determine which held up best over time. #1 winner - CCI Mini Mags. I still keep a few bricks of other brands around for plinking, but my storage ammo is all CCI. I was able to find online a pretty good deal for 10,000 rounds during the last dip in prices before this latest spike.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have found the Remington golden to be very dirty so I clean my 10/22 after each use. Hasn't given me any real problems thus far but mine is a Ruger 10/22 which is an iron horse rifle. They will shoot anything you feed them.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Dunhams last week 50 rounds for 2.19 per package. .0438 per round, plus tax of course.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> If you want similar accuracy with very light recoil and an abundance of ammo, I present to you the King of all prepper loads. The Daisy B-52. Soak it in.
> 
> View attachment 3586


I've got a Crossman sling shot and that is my most accurate weapon.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

It must depend on the gun, I have a Remington 550-1 and a marlin m60 and have not noticed any sensitivity to particular ammo in either, I also have a CMMG conversion for an AR that does not really like the Remington golden bullet, but it shoots great in my other guns. My Savage M24 likes it all but shoots best with Federal auto match, but it is not an auto so there are no reliability issues.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

CCI Mini-Mags at $1.99 per box of 100. I still have several. They even have the price sticker on them.
Of course, they are almost as old as my youngest son. :smile:


----------

